# Starting with my engine shed



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've started with an engine shed. It has to be in the same style as my station:










And here it has to come. I know, I have to replace the left track a bit!




























Inspired by Dennis (Denray) his water mill I decided instead of cutting stones from stryrene strips (what I did with the station) to 'sculpt' the stones for the shed using Milliput Epoxy Putty. I used the Milliput (white-superfine) because I had this at hand; it works great actually! But I guess I have to get my hands on that stuff Dennis uses because the Milliput is quite expensive if used for larger surfaces than this.

It works great. I apply it by hand, so the surface is not completely flat. This gives an idea of a bit irregular stone surface.
The putty can be carved easely, dries fast, but not too fast. And it's waterproof after drying (they also use it to repair porcelain etc). 
I used an old toothbrush to give it some texture










More pictures to come!

Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good so far Paul. Looks like you have some small locos to stable. Later RJD


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good Paul, I always love to see somebody trying something new, anxious to see more, keep them coming. 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Dennis, here some more pictures of front and other side: 




























Looks like you have some small locos to stable
You're right RJD! The shed is the home of my 2 LGB Stainz loco's. The shed could store four- although very close togehter. 



















Paul


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's neat--and the stone work looks great. Have you thought of using "magic sculp?" there was a thread recently on constructing a water mill that showed amazing stonework with magic sculp. Probably a lot cheaper. Will you ventilate it?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 21 Mar 2010 06:56 AM 
That's neat--and the stone work looks great. Have you thought of using "magic sculp?" there was a thread recently on constructing a water mill that showed amazing stonework with magic sculp. Probably a lot cheaper. Will you ventilate it? 

Thanks! 
I think the watermill you refering to is the one mentioned in my first post, the one build by Dennis: (Follow this link) 
I was looking for Magic Sculpt in the local hobby stores in my town but can only find Fimo clay. But I have found a store in another city that sells it also on a webshop so I think I order a bucket soon. I was told it works great for figures also.

What do you mean by ventilate? Above the doors I planned a (fake) ventiliation roster (the cirkle drawn).


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually store my locos in an engine shed on the layout. So I made sure to have a lot of ventilation to avoid condensation or too much heat.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good Paul, keep the pictures a comin!!! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One should consider ventilating if using out doors to prevent either to much heat or humidity. Like the stone concept. Nice. Later RJD


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul 
Looking great have you got your doors figured out? 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking great have you got your doors figured out? 

Here they are! 
I made them from styrene sheet. 











Grooves and lines carved in with an old screwdriver. Sracthing the styrene surface with an old ironsaw blade and some rough sandpaper gives it a wooden look. 





















I had to cut away some 'stone' to get the doors hang straight. 











Backsides. 












And painted. 











I builded out one side of the shed to make room for a little workshop. 











Next time... windows and roofs (I hope). 
Questions, critics and remarks welcome! 

Paul


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

looking good Paul, hope you got a good plan for your windows, looks like you got a few to build. Your doors looks great. 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Dennis! 

Yes, I've got 5 BIG windows to build... 
I'm planning to build the windows up from styrene strips using a form. Kind of what I did with the station windows.
Hopefully I have some spare hours this thursday to work on the windows.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's really coming along nicely! Is it going to live outside or be brought in and out as needed?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's really coming along nicely! Is it going to live outside or be brought in and out as needed?

Thanks! The building is going to be outside all year. The stationbuilding (first picture, first post) has out all winter and survived it very well. 
I also have a small gatekeepers building I've build for over 10 years ago by basicly the same techniques as the station and shed (multplex wood walls, painted over and used sand to give the paint a realistic surface). 
It has been out for years on an earlier layout, than stored and now out in the open for 2 years. It only needs some fresh paint ups and some small reapairs (broken chimney). This picture is take last year but is pretty much how it looks today, so the basics seems to be weatherproof ;-)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Here's the putty stone-making technique in a few simple steps:

First aplly it roughly on the wall (stone outlines are marked with a pencil as guide).










Second, draw/carve grooves using a small stick.










Than, use a knive to cut the edges straight. When dried a bit, use an old toothbrush to add some surface to the stones.










And than let it dry! The putty becomes hard and after one day you can paint it. 

BTW: I've found out that the white Milliput I use is almost just as much expensive as the Magic Sculpt (at least here in my country).
I pay 9,95 euro for Milliput (119 gr.) or 9,50 euro for Magic Sculpt (100 gr.)...
Now, Milliput offers also a "terracotta"version that is not as expensive as the white version; 4,95 euro (119 gr.). It's ment for repairing or scuplting garden ornaments and it's less finer in structure than the white one (what is a good thing as I don't want it to be so smooth). I'm trying to get my hands on that stuff through my local hobby store (have to order). I'll come back on it!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

OK, my third post this evening! 

I've made a little (fake) fan/ventilation roster in the front wall. I used the ring of a plastic bottle as a start: 











Shutters from small styrene strips: 











Adding some "stones": 




















Ans some pictures of the painted doors in place. I 'washed' the doors wit diluted dark paint to let the shades come out a bit more; 





























And the first steps on the windows!!! 
This first one is build right on place, made out of styrene strips. I'm not totaly satisfied with it but it's taking shape...


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice build and some very innovative ideas. 
Dave


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The new Milliput 'Terracotta'has arived.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Later RJD


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A fast update (I had a very busy week; I guess "time is the fire in with we burn..." - I know my StarTrek quotes...) . 

I've builded windows out of styrene strips, glued them in place and filled the remaining openings between window and wall with the Milliput. 









Adding the 'stones'with Milliput: 









Small window and office/workshop door: 

















An impression on how it is gonna be. The stones are painted grey. 








Starting with the roof: 








Questions/critics/remarks always welcome!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Outsie. Tracks in place.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Video:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Paul. 

I have to build a European timber/stucco barn. None of the commercial ones look right, the closest being the Garden Texture small barn with hip roof, but it is plans, no kit. 

Thinking about a "floor" type mill too.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Garrett! Now I have to find a way to let that turntable rotate more smoothly... 

When do you plan to start the barn or mill? (what do you mean with 'floor' type?) 
I'm always looking forward to see some new buildings getting build


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really great. And the turntable is an excellent idea--otherwise you'd need to use a very expensive switch. Very clever

What's going on the roof?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks lownote! 
The roof was a bit of a headbreaker. I used little tiles on the station roof but thr result was not really what I wanted. So I have experimented a bit and today I came out with this solution: concrete... 

I added a layer of No-Mix concrete, the stuff you can pour in a hole to fix a fence post in place. I sifted all the little stones out of the mix so it became smooth. 
Than I used an old steel ruler to make some rows and some wooden sate-picks to carve in the tiles. 

















When almost dry I applied a mix of 50% water and 50% white glue as a sort of "sealer". Don't know if it it necassary but I thought it would be a good idea and I hope to prevent the concrete to become too brittle this way. The whitglue mix is soaked into the concrete. 










I'm planning to aply another layer of whiteglue (non-diluted) as sort of sealer when the concrete is completly dry. 
Than paint it. 

It was a good day to work with the concrete; the sun let it sets very fast. Unfortunatly now thunderclouds show up... 

EDIT: btw; this is the little roof above the workshop/office.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a good way to make a roof. However you should have staggered every other vertical line that markes the edges of the shingles. The way you have them would leak in the real world. Every row of shingles is under the gap of the shingle row above it to keep the water flowing down the roof. 

Big John


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a good way to make a roof. However you should have staggered every other vertical line that markes the edges of the shingles. The way you have them would leak in the real world. Every row of shingles is under the gap of the shingle row above it to keep the water flowing down the roof. 

Big John 

Oops... you are right Big John... 
I'm glad you mention it; I take that in count on the big roof!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 19 Apr 2010 12:59 PM 
Thanks Garrett! Now I have to find a way to let that turntable rotate more smoothly... 

When do you plan to start the barn or mill? (what do you mean with 'floor' type?) 
I'm always looking forward to see some new buildings getting build 

A floor mill does not have the wheel on the side, it is under the floor, like a turbine. Common in Austria, and even in some parts of here in Tennessee!

http://andiamo.twoday.net/topics/no...rzurlaube/


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Tried the same technique on the big roof and it looks like it works well The left side has got his coat of whitepaint allready. This seals of the concrete. The orange on the small roof was a try-out. I will paint the roofs grey. Bright colors make the roofs "pop out" too much. I prefer less brighter colors that are blending in more with the surroundings.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is coming along very nicely. Great Job. 

Chris


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul, Nice work; enjoyed the video as well.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic! Nice work!


----------

